# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  ArtCAM 2010 từ cơ bản đến nâng cao - Làm quen với ArtCAM - mở file ảnh - tập 01

## CKD

*Tổng quan*

*ArtCAM* là một phần mềm CAD/CAM độc đáo của hãng DELCAM, nó cho phép người sử dụng tạo ra các sản phẩm 3D có chất lượng cao một cách nhanh và hiệu quả từ các hình vẽ hoặc hình chụp 2D.

ArtCAM cho phép biến ý tưởng thành hiện thực một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả nhờ khã năng cho phép xây dựng một mô hình nhiều lớp hoặc sử dụng các vector tùy biến.

Không những thế, ArtCAM còn cung cấp các công cụ mô hình 3D tiên tiến và chiến lược gia công linh hoạt để cho ra các giải pháp hoàn chỉnh cho mọi nhu cầu gia công CNC như: làm huy hiệu/phù điêu nổi, chế biến đồ gỗ, khắc và làm khuôn 3D để sản xuất thiệp cưới, sản xuất khuôn bánh kẹo, đúc tiền, đóng gói,… Với máy điêu khắc CNC, những công việc mất nhiều thời gian ngày xưa bây giờ có thể thực hiện một cách nhanh chóng và hiệu quả.


_CKD đang từng bước tìm hiểu và ứng dụng ArtCAM vào công việc của mình. Mọi việc từ tìm hiểu, thực hành, ứng dụng ArtCAM bắt đầu từ con số 0. CKD tự tìm hiểu và mày mò ArtCAM từ nhiều nguồn, từ Google, từ các tài liệu chia sẻ của các thàng viên trên các diễn đàn, từ các bài tập mẫu có sẵn của ArtCAM. Trong quá trình này CKD sẽ cố gắng cô động, từng bước từ đơn giản đến phức tạp & chia sẻ với các bạn trong các chuyên mục này. Phần lớn sẽ được lượt dịch trực tiếp từ các hướng dẫn trong phần Help của ArtCAM

Ở đây mình đề cập đến ArtCAM 2010 vì mình đang dùng phần mềm này. Giữa ArtCAM 2010 và ArtCAM v9 hay 2009 có giao diện khá khác nhau (như Office 2003 vs Office 2007 vậy). Nhưng mình nghĩ nguyên lý cũng như cách thức vận hành, thao tác gần giống nhau nên có thể bổ xung qua lại. ArtCAM v9 (2009) đã có tài liệu tiếng việt được in thành sách của thầy Lê Trung Thực. Các bạn có thể tìm mua về tham khảo thêm.

Quá trình này mất khá nhiều thời gian.. và cũng mang đậm tính cá nhân nên có thể nội dung không được chính xác, việc thực hành thiết kế tạo mẫu không hẵn đã tối ưu nhất, nhanh nhất. Các Pro có nhiều kinh nghiệm trong lĩnh vực thiết kế sản phẩm, triển khai gia công với ArtCAM khi phát hiện sai sót xin vui lòng góp ý.

CKD rất trân trọng những đóng góp, các câu hỏi của các bạn. Đó là sự chia sẻ tri thức, kinh nghiệm, cũng là động lực giúp CKD tiến nhanh hơn trong lĩnh vực này._
*1. Các khái niệm cơ bản về hình 2D.*
_1-1. Vector_
Vector đơn giản chỉ là đường được tạo ra từ các điểm với đường thẳng, nếu có tham số phương (cung) có thể tạo được các đường cong.
Vector đơn giản cũng chỉ là hình ảnh được tạo từ tập các điểm tọa độ, các thông số về cung v.v... do đó dữ liệu vector có kích thước lưu trữ nhỏ, chính xác hơn so với ảnh Bitmap.
Vector được dùng để tạo hình 3D hoặc các đường chạy dao trong 2D.
Vector có thể phóng to, thu nhỏ tùy ý mà không làm suy giảm chất lượng.
Vector trong ArtCAM có thể được vẽ trực tiếp trên phần mềm ArtCAM hoặc được vẽ bằng nhiều phần mềm khác như:
-- AutoCAD
-- CorelDraw
-- Adobe Illustrator
-- một số dạng file vector mà ArtCAM hổ trợ như dwg, dfx (mình thích cái này nhất), ai, wmf, emf, v.v...

_1-2. Bitmap_
Là một ảnh được tạo từ các điểm (pixel) với các giá trị màu khác nhau.
Do chất lượng của file ảnh Bitmap được xác định dựa trên độ phân giải và độ sâu màu. Do đó nên việc phóng to và thu nhỏ ảnh Bitmap sẽ làm thay đổi chất lượng ảnh.
Ảnh Bitmap chiếm nhiều không gian lưu trữ hơn ảnh vector. Do đó với các ảnh kích thước lớn.. có thể làm chậm tốc độ xử lý của phần mềm.. làm chậm tốc độ triển khai gia công.
ArtCAM cho phép tạo ảnh 3D từ các ảnh Bitmap 2D, cao độ của ảnh 3D được nội suy từ việc chuyển đổi màu trên ảnh 2D. Có thể sử dụng file Bitmap từ các nguồn khác nhau. Một số định dạng file ảnh mà ArtCAM hổ trợ như: jpg, jpeg, gif, bmp, tif, tga, wmf, v.v...

_1-3. Relief_
Relief là ảnh 3D được tạo thành từ ảnh 2D vector hoặc bitmap.
Relief Layout là lớp chứa 1 hoặc nhiều ảnh 3D. Mỗi ảnh 3D được tạo từ 1 ảnh vector hoặc 1 ảnh bitmap thông qua các phương pháp tính toán.
Composite Relief là tập hợp các lớp Relief, sự tổng hợp các lớp Relief tạo nên một ảnh 3D hoàn chỉnh

_Còn tiếp_

----------

ABCNC, anhcos, CNC abc, Henry Nguyễn, katerman, kimtan, ngocanhld2802, ngthha, phukhanh, ppgas, thuhanoi, Tuanlm

----------


## CKD

Kế tiếp...
Để hấp dẫn.. và có hứng thú để tìm hiểu tiếp.. ta thực hiện mở một file đã có sẵn.
Do chưa biết đến Relief.. nên trước hết chúng ta sẽ thực hiện tuần tự qua việc mở một file bitmap có sẵn.

*2. Mở một file Bitmap có sẵn.*
_2-1. Open Model_
-- Trong menu File -> chọn Open... hoặc bấm tổ hợp phím Ctrl + O hoặc click vào nút Open Model trên màn hình v.v...
-- Kết quả như ảnh dưới.
-- Duyệt chọn file cần mở, xong chọn Open.




*2-2. Set Model Size*
-- Set Model Size: thiết lập các thông số kích thước cho sản phẩm, vị trí gốc phôi v.v...
-- Height: thông số chiều cao của sản phẩm.. (mặc định theo kích thước file, tính bằng pixel) có thể tùy chỉnh theo ý.
-- Width: thông số chiều rộng của sản phẩm.. (mặc định theo kích thước file, tính bằng pixel) có thể tùy chỉnh theo ý.
-- Units: đơn vị đo tương ứng là mm hay inch.
-- Origin: vị trí gốc phôi.. có niều tùy chọn, thích chọn gốc phôi vị trí nào cứ thoải mái click vào các điểm tròn.



File ảnh cho bài thực hành trên có thể download ở đây

_Còn tiếp_

----------

CNC abc, katerman, KDD, ngocanhld2802, zentic

----------


## CKD

_2-3. Create Relief_
Tạo ảnh 3D từ ảnh Bitmap 2D.
Từ của sổ Project, trong mục Bitmaps, click phải và chọn Create Relief.


_2-4. Scale relief Height_
Xuất hiện cửa sổ tùy chọn độ cao cho ảnh. Tùy theo ảnh & nhu cầu mà ta chọn độ cao khác nhau.



Chuyển qua cửa sổ 3D view.. ta thấy kết quả thế này (Cao độ đã chọn là 30).

----------

CNC abc, GORLAK, katerman, ngocanhld2802, ngthha

----------


## CKD

Ta thấy phần ảnh 3D có phần hơi hột mè, bề mặt hơi nhám.. Nếu dùng ảnh 3D này để gia công chắc chắn sản phẩm sẽ không được mịn & đẹp được.
Vậy ta tiếp tục tiến hành một bước làm bóng/nhẵn bề mặt ảnh 3D.

*2-5. Smooth Relief*
Từ thanh công cụ Relief Editing.. ta chọn Smooth Relief


Xuất hiện của sổ  Smoot Relief. Ta tùy chọn giá trị Smoothing Passes.
_Lưu ý.. giá trị này càng lớn thì bề mặt ảnh 3D càng nhẵn bóng tương ứng với độ nét và chi tiết giảm xuống. Do đó tùy theo kích thước, độ dày đã chọn mà ta chọn giá trị phù hợp. Một cách khác là ta chọn giá trị nhỏ, nhưng lập lại thao tác này nhiều lần cho đến khi đạt được kết quả như ý._


Kết quả... bề mặt ảnh đã nhẵn hơn rất nhiều.


*2-6. Save Relief*
Từ menu File.. chọn Save, hoặc click vào biểu tượng Save trên thanh công cụ và đặt tên file rồi Save.

----------

anhcos, Bias, CNC abc, cnguyen2910, GÀ TRỐNG, GORLAK, katerman, lehoongf, MINHAT, ngocanhld2802, ngthha, ppgas, quangvu, skydn, thanhtrung, thehiena2, thucongmynghe79, thuyên1982, vanminh063, Vân Du, zentic

----------


## Vân Du

Thank bác. Hình minh họa rất sống động.

----------

katerman

----------


## thuyên1982

tập 2 đi bác

----------


## Khoa C3

EM xin up để hóng tiếp.

----------


## thucongmynghe79

thank bác , quá hay cho newbe như em

----------


## Nam CNC

quan trọng là tấm hình ban đầu , cái tấm này hình như cha CKD xử lí khá tốt trong photoshop rồi mới chơi grayscale , nhưng dù gì thì cũng có hướng đi tương đối dễ dàng trong việc tạo ra 3D trên nền phẳng. Món này các bác muốn dữ dằn thì luyện Photoshop hay AI là cao thủ cái truớc đã.

----------


## thehiena2

photoshop làm thành trắng đen rồi cho vào ARTcam được hả các bác.?

----------


## writewin

tất nhiên là ko rồi, vì trong art cam, màu đen là màu có tọa độ thấp nhất còn trắng là cao nhất, các màu còn lại có độ cao phụ thuộc vào tỷ lệ 2 màu này, dùng photoshop chỉ cắt ghép hoặc chĩnh độ tương phảng giửa 2 màu để đạt tỷ lệ độ cao nhất định thôi, vụ j gà chứ photoshop thắng hơi pro đấy tầm sư học đạo thì mau mang quà qua dạy cho ^^

----------


## Nam CNC

------ Đúng như bác WW nói, sáng tối chỉ thể hiện độ cao thấp trong việc tạo 3D trong artcam thôi nên tạo trắng đen là chưa chuẩn đâu.
------dùng photoshop để xử lí mảng sáng tối cho chuẩn rồi mới đưa vào artcam . Do đa số hình ảnh bị ảnh hưởng hướng sáng tùm lum nên phải xử lí lại . Nếu chú nào có quen cái studio chụp ảnh cưới nào đó , tới đó chụp tự sướng vài phát với điều kiện ánh sáng được kiểm soát, sau đó về dùng artcam xử lí lên 3D , sau đó đem đi điêu khắc , rồi chơi mệnh giá 1 triệu dola âm phủ thì các bác có đồng tiền xèng cho riêng mình hehehehe. Món này 10 năm về trước em làm rồi , từ lúc artcam5.5 kìa.

----------

buithonamk42, thucongmynghe79

----------


## CKD

Định là tập 2 sẽ tới phần CAM, tạo toolpath xong CNC. Nhưng cái khó là mình chẵng có con CNC nào để mà thực hành, nên nó cứ dừng ở đây ạ.

----------


## Nam CNC

con máy của anh trên em sao không lấy ra mà test hả? chơi cục nhôm cho nó dữ.

----------


## ABCNC

Có lệnh nào lột luôn miếng vải ấy ko bác  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

lệnh gì lột áo thì em chưa biết. Chơi tấm hình nude 100% thì nó cứ mồn một ấy , lông lá thể hiện đầy đủ ( thấy gớm ).... HAHHAA

----------


## anhcos

Sau một hồi vọc vẹo thì được thế này các bác:


Đã làm mịn bằng relief-->smooth rồi, nhưng khi tạo toolpath thì nó báo: 
Cannot calculate for the following reasons: No vectors to machine selected.

Mấy bác giúp mình đoạn này với, file trên import từ file stl vào ấy.

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Cái này anh phải chạy bằng 3D toolpath thôi. Mấy cái 2D không xử được vì nó là ảnh 3D.

----------


## anhcos

Mình đi 3D toolpath ok rồi, tuy nhiên vì phay nhôm nên chắc phải đi nhiều lớp, chả biết nó có hỗ trợ nữa không?

----------


## CKD

Có luôn anh  :Big Grin: , hình như cho chạy dao thô và tinh luôn. Lâu ko dùng artCAM không nhớ rỏ

----------


## Diyodira

> lệnh gì lột áo thì em chưa biết. Chơi tấm hình nude 100% thì nó cứ mồn một ấy , lông lá thể hiện đầy đủ ( thấy gớm ).... HAHHAA


Coi chừng cái nết úynh chết cái đẹp zai nha ông ))

----------


## ketnoj

> Mình đi 3D toolpath ok rồi, tuy nhiên vì phay nhôm nên chắc phải đi nhiều lớp, chả biết nó có hỗ trợ nữa không?


Bác Muốn ăn nhiều passes chọn vào dấu kiểm Do Multiple Z passes đó.

----------

anhcos

----------


## occutit

Cái logo nếu sâu thì phá thô rồi chạy tinh bác ạ. Bác vẽ cái vector hình bao quanh cái logo, cho nó offset ra vài mm rồi chạy phá thô/tinh trong vùng chọn vector xong rồi cắt. Artcam khá dễ xài không phải học gì đâu. Có học thì cũng vừa học vừa ứng dụng mới nhớ được chứ không dùng rồi lại sẽ quên thôi.

Riêng vụ vẽ gray scale là em khoái. Nhưng với công bỏ ra mà vẽ file chỉ chạy 1 lần thì em không làm nên em chẳng có tác phẩm nào cả =))

----------

anhcos

----------


## anhcos

Tks các bác đã chỉ, hôm qua phay thử trên gỗ mới thấy một phát ăn hơi sâu, nếu phay nhôm thì toi luôn con dao rồi. Mai mối phải ăn tinh vài lớp mới xong được.

Cái này phay thô bằng dao end mill 3mm, còn phay tinh bằng dao end mill 1mm, bề mặt trông được chứ các mép đứng nó bị xơ quá, không biết ăn nhôm nó có thế nữa không.

Mấy bác nhà mình chạy gỗ dùng dao có góc nhọn khoảng bao nhiêu ấy nhỉ?


Mình chưa phay kiểu này bao giờ, được thế này là đã sướng rơn cả người rồi...

----------


## occutit

Mép bị răng cưa hình biên dạng con dao là do step over của bác để cao quá đấy ạ. Biên dạng của con dao endmill hình tròn nên để step over cao mặt đứng nó không lấy hết phôi gỗ được. Dao chạy gỗ góc nhọn thông thường khoảng 20 độ. Bác khoanh vùng vector hình cái logo bên trong thì sẽ đỡ tốn thời gian chạy phả mặt phẳng ở ngoài.

----------

anhcos

----------


## tiểu ngư nhi

sao ko làm tiếp tập 2 bác nhỉ...cho các mem mới luôn :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Quô'c Phương

----------


## Quô'c Phương

Sao mình làm đến bước smooth lại không được nhỉ .
Minh làm đúng hướng dẫn nhưng smooth bao nhiêu lần bề mặt vẫn nhám như vậy ~~

----------


## nguyenson318

Không bác nào vào "chém gió" nữa nhỉ

----------


## laodai

Xem thêm tài liệu về phần mềm artcam: http://vntechpay.com/danh-muc/33/Phan-mem-Artcam

Tài liệu CAD/CAM/CNC:  http://vntechpay.com/

----------


## Hung rau

facebook phocnc 
https://www.facebook.com/Hungdesig/photos/a.158155194711050.1073741829.156312664895303/158169504709619/?type=3&theater

----------


## anhthai20121991

Sp từ artcam và máy cnc tụ chế chạy mach3 nè mấy bác

----------


## kenlucky91

thank bác , quá hay cho newbe như em

----------


## phukhanh

mình cài đặt ARTcam không nổi,cao thủ cài giúp minh qua teamview vói
minh xin đuọc hậu tạ

----------


## longdq

E muốn hỏi chút là trong Artcam muốn tạo 1 chi tiết có chiều dày thì làm thế nào ạ

----------

